# Noi due respirando lo stesso momento



## arletits

Noi due respirando lo stesso momento
per fare l´amore qua e lá

Ciao a Tutti
 alguien podria ayudarme a traducir en español esta frase 
Molte grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Debería ser:

*Nosotros los dos respirando el mismo momento
para hacer el amor por aquí y por allá.*


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Debería ser:
> 
> *Nosotros los dos respirando el mismo momento
> para hacer el amor por aquí y por allá.*



Ciao. Io direi "Nosotros dos", senza il "los".


----------



## Cecilio

E se sono due donne, "Nosotras dos".


----------



## rosagrg

También podrías decir: 
Nosotros dos respirando al mismo tiempo


----------



## irene.acler

rosagrg said:


> También podrías decir:
> Nosotros dos respirando al mismo tiempo



Es verdad, yo también creo que queda bien "al mismo tiempo"..


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Es verdad, yo también creo que queda bien "al mismo tiempo"..



Ma in italiano "lo stesso momento" significa "al mismo tiempo"?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ma in italiano "lo stesso momento" significa "al mismo tiempo"?


 
Al mismo tiempo en italiano es: nello stesso momento, allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Al mismo tiempo en italiano es: nello stesso momento, allo stesso tempo.



Quindi, non ha molto senso tradurlo così. Cosa pensate?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Quindi, non ha molto senso tradurlo così. Cosa pensate?


 
Es que yo no he entendido muy bien el sentido incial: "noi due respirando lo stesso momento"..o bien serìa "respirando allo stesso momento"?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Es que yo no he entendido muy bien el sentido incial: "noi due respirando lo stesso momento"..o bien serìa "respirando allo stesso momento"?



Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un poema (o al menos eso parece) podría pensarse en una situación en la que dos personas "respiran un mismo momento". No tiene mucho sentido pero a veces la poesía es así.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ciao. Io direi "Nosotros dos", senza il "los".


È scorretto dire 'los dos'? Io l'ho sempre usato e nessun professore me l'ha mai corretto


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> È scorretto dire 'los dos'? Io l'ho sempre usato e nessun professore me l'ha mai corretto



"Nosotros los dos" non si dice mai in spagnolo. Si dice "Nosotros dos", "Nosotros tres", ecc.


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> È scorretto dire 'los dos'? Io l'ho sempre usato e nessun professore me l'ha mai corretto


Non è scorretto se usi la coma:
_Nosotros, los dos, respirando el mismo momento_...
(per fare la pausa, per risaltare che soltanto siamo "noi due")

Ma la frase italiana dovrebbe essere:
Noi, due, respirando lo stesso momento...

Quindi, in questo caso, credo che la traduzione adeguata sia, come ha detto Cecilio:
_Nosotros/as dos respirando *el mismo momento*_

Se dicessimo "al mismo tiempo", la frase di origine sarebbe allora:
_Noi due respirando *allo stesso tempo*_

come hanno già spiegato altri foreri


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Non è scorretto se usi la coma:
> _Nosotros, los dos, respirando el mismo momento_...
> (per fare la pausa, per risaltare che soltanto siamo "noi due")
> 
> Ma la frase italiana dovrebbe essere:
> Noi, due, respirando lo stesso momento...
> 
> Quindi, in questo caso, credo che la traduzione adeguata sia, come ha detto Cecilio:
> _Nosotros/as dos respirando *el mismo momento*_
> 
> Se dicessimo "al mismo tiempo", la frase di origine sarebbe allora:
> _Noi due respirando *allo stesso tempo*_
> 
> come hanno già spiegato altri foreri


Ah ok, perfetto!
Grazie a te e a Cecilio!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah ok, perfetto!
> Grazie a te e a Cecilio!



Di niente, Sabri!


----------



## arletits

ayyyyyyyyy molte grazie por toda su ayuda  mil besitos a tutti.


----------

